# World's only bow press with "Limb Capture" Technology!



## arrowlook (Feb 22, 2010)

To all fellow archers - Bowforce Archery is proud to introduce the "HUNTER V-PRESS", a new and exciting bow press that is fast becoming the "go to" bow press for pro shops and serious archers. The V-PRESS safely presses past parallel limb bows - even those hard to press reverse limb crossbows are easy work for the V-PRESS. The HUNTER V-PRESS is built for professionals. Bowforce Archery's exclusive "Limb Capture" system grabs the limb of a bow from collectively connected bow limb supports. The Capture Arms include multiple bow limb contacts that are quickly positioned with a rotatable Spline Pin Mechanism. The HUNTER V-PRESS, with its powerful nut-cracker design, multiple bow limb contacts and durable powder coat finish will be your favorite bow press for years to come. Visit www.bowforcearchery.com for more details.


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

nice looking press


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say Kevin it was great to talk to you on the V-PRESS.
I am looking to sale mine soon.
Mike


----------



## arrowlook (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Mike - Yea, great conversation. Good luck on selling your press!
Kevin


----------



## arrowlook (Feb 22, 2010)

newbie to bow said:


> nice looking press


Thanks- I will post more pics soon.


----------



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

how much is it?


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Back to the top for you Kevin.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## arrowlook (Feb 22, 2010)

"Limb Capture" detail . . .


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## arrowlook (Feb 22, 2010)

Check out the bow press in action on YouTube.
Search "Bowforce Archery" and click on the video titled "V-Press bow press . . ."

Enjoy--


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## arrowlook (Feb 22, 2010)

Bowforce Archery is exhibiting at the Bowhunting Supershow in Columbus Ohio, March 21-23, 2014.

Stop by and see me at booth #338 and see the V-Press in action. It’s gonna be a great time! 

Kevin

http://www.bowforcearchery.com/v-press_overview.php


----------

